# New Trailer



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I would kill a man for that. 

You should see my trailer...


----------



## Colorado Dobes (Nov 12, 2008)

Spastic_Dove said:


> I would kill a man for that.


LOL!!!! :lol:


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice! Man, I wish we had a trailer. It really sucks when you have to borrow and worry about wrecking someone else's rig...:?


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

Nothing fancy? That's a nicer trailer than I'll own anytime soon!!

I was quite proud of my craigslist find today... now I'll just go back to dreaming about painting it lol.


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

Thats a nice trailer. My mom has a CM like that and she just loves it!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

very nice! That should last a long long time!


----------

